# Dahlandermotor Normal und FU betrieb



## dr.max77 (20 Februar 2018)

Hallo

Ich würde gerne einen Dahlander Motor auf 2 Arten betreiben.
Die langsame Drehzahl normal über ein Schütz ansteuern und die 2 Stufe dann über einen FU ist dies möglich.

Wenn ja worauf ist zu achten.

Habe nämlich oft gelesen das nur die langsamere Stufe über einen FU zu betreiben ist.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Wu Fu (20 Februar 2018)

Hallo,



> Habe nämlich oft gelesen das nur die langsamere Stufe über einen FU zu betreiben ist.


Das ist mir persönlich neu, muss aber nichts bedeuten. Was ist den die Erklärung hierfür.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den Hersteller des Motors anrufen und nachfragen.
Wir machen dass immer so, wenn wir ältere Motoren umrüsten, da hier diese manchmal nicht für FU-Betrieb geeignet sind.
Außerdem brauchst Du auch angaben zu min- und max-Frequenz.

mfg Daniel


----------



## dr.max77 (20 Februar 2018)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Das ist mir persönlich neu, muss aber nichts bedeuten. Was ist den die Erklärung hierfür.


Hab gelesen das er in der schnellen Stufe sehr viel Leistung braucht und das den FU beschädigen oder zerstören kann.

Wenn ihr umrüstet lasst ihr dann nur eine Stufe über eine FU laufen oder wie macht ihr das?

mfg


----------



## Kabeläffle (20 Februar 2018)

Was wird denn von dem Motor angetrieben?
  Ist das erforderliche Drehmoment immer gleichgroß, oder bei kleiner Drehzahl auch entsprechend kleiner?

  Mich würde es sehr wundern, wenn mit dem FU nicht beides abgedeckt werden könnte.


----------



## Wu Fu (21 Februar 2018)

In den meisten Fällen nur noch FU-Betrieb auf der größeren Stufe.
Im Vorfeld wird geklärt, welche Luftmengen benötigt werden und demzufolge auch welche Drehzahlen. Wenn der Motor das mit einer Stufe im FU-Betrieb abdeckt, dann nur FU.
Es kommt halt drauf an, ob der Motor für FU-Betrieb geeignet ist und welche Drehzahlen damit möglich sind.



> Hab gelesen das er in der schnellen Stufe sehr viel Leistung braucht und das den FU beschädigen oder zerstören kann.



Wenn der FU richtig ausgelegt ist (auf die große Stufe), wüsste ich nicht warum das so sein sollte.

mfg Daniel


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Februar 2018)

Ich denke, der Zerstörungsfaktor hängt je nach Motorschaltung am Faktor Induktionsspannung an der FU-Wicklung im Schützbetrieb.


----------

